# File (.exe) Auto install?



## Jarhizzy (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey guys it's me Jar and i was just wondering if theres a way to make an .exe autoinstall like once sent to soemone or what not?

A previous thanks
~JAR~


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I hereby nominate this thread for the "You're asking WHAT?!" award.

Jar, whether your intentions are good or not, the answer to this thread would be opening Pandora's box.

Sorry, but we can't help.


----------

